# 169 IP Address keeps appearing



## aeaston (Sep 10, 2009)

I am having a similar issue. It's a bit of a long story, but here's the short of it. I'm stuck in a small town motel, and they have a wireless internet connection. I computer is custom so I needed to buy a new wireless adapter. The drivers for the particular router don't work with the 64-bit version of Windows, so I brought it back and picked up a wireless access point(Dlink DAP-1522). I had everything set up and working. Downloaded SP-2 and my connection stopped working. I talked to tech support from dlink and verified that the firmware in the AP got wiped. I re-installed the firmware. The access point is working again. But here's the problem, On my desktop pc when i connect to the network it gives me a 169.254.xx.xx address. When I try to connect directly to the AP setup page with a static ip the connection times out. The drivers for my nVidia adapters are up to date. Here are the particulars of ip config /all:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Squishe>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Browncoat
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-54-07-6D-0D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7d2d:27a3:4129:f8b1%10(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.248.177(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EADAF6EB-18C4-455D-8DC9-36FE6DC73
B3A}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Squishe>ping google.ca
Ping request could not find host google.ca. Please check the name and try again.

Vista Ultimate 64 SP1 w/Striker II Extreme onboard nVidia network adapters

I'm stuck any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

I moved your post to a separate thread since it was not related to the one it was in.

What are the Brands/Models of your modem, router and WAP? Who is your ISP?


----------



## aeaston (Sep 10, 2009)

So here are the components of the network. nVidia gigabit network adapters (onboard striker II extreme), dlink DAP-1522 access point, and the router belongs to the hotel all I know about it is hat it's a Bountiful 1 watt router. it is an open network. Also My laptop and Xbox 360 both are able to connect through the dlink AP. So I guess I ned to figure out why the DHCP is not working on my desktop.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Will your pc connect to other access points?

Try this:

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.

*Start*, *Run*, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands.

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------

